# μπάσταρδοι και σκύλες: οι παγίδες της κατά λέξη μετάφρασης



## AoratiMelani (Jan 22, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσον η ενότητα αυτή είναι κατάλληλη για το θέμα που θέλω να ανοίξω.

Μάλλον τελευταία βλέπω περισσότερο τηλεόραση και γι' αυτό τα μάτια μου πληγώνονται συχνά από την επιδημία της κατά λέξη μετάφρασης. Θα μπορούσα να παραθέσω πολλά παραδείγματα, αλλά είμαι σίγουρη ότι δεν είναι ανάγκη: ξέρετε για ποιο πράγμα μιλάω. 

Το πιο χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα που ταλανίζει κυρίως τις υποτιτλισμένες σειρές δράσης, είναι η μετάφραση του *bastard* ως *μπάσταρδε*. Δεύτερο σε συχνότητα έρχεται το *bitch* ως *σκύλα*, και το *son of a bitch* ως *σκύλας γιε* ή σε στιγμές έμπνευσης *πουτάνας γιε*, πράγμα που συμβαίνει και στο ισπανικό *hijo de puta*.

Δεν ξέρω πόσες φορές σας έχει τύχει να ρίξετε μια μούτζα σε διερχόμενο οδηγό ανακράζοντας "Μπάσταρδε!". Εμένα πάντως καμία. Ούτε το λέω, ούτε μου το λένε ποτέ. Η πρώτη βρισιά που μας έρχεται αυθόρημητα στο στόμα είναι το "*μαλάκα*". Αναλόγως με τα συμφραζόμενα, το bastard μπορεί να αποδοθεί και ως *καθίκι* ή *κάθαρμα*, καθώς και με πολλές άλλες παρόμοιες λέξεις. Κάποιες φορές δεν είναι καν υβριστικό, ας πούμε το "he's a cool bastard" θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί "είναι ψύχραιμος τύπος". Σπανιότατα δε, τυχαίνει όντως να πρέπει να αποδοθεί μπάσταρδος - αν τυχόν μιλάνε με υποτιμητικό τρόπο για κάποιον νόθο γιο κάποιου.

Με το bitch το μπλέξιμο είναι λίγο πιο κατανοητό (λίγο μόνο), επειδή η λέξη σκύλα χρησιμοποιείται στα ελληνικά σαν βρισιά - όχι όμως με τον ίδιο τρόπο που χρησιμοποιείται το bitch στα αγγλικά. Σκύλα μ' έκανες και λιώνω, λέει το τραγούδι: σκύλα είναι η σκληρόκαρδη γυναίκα, η στρίγγλα. Σκύλα ή σκυλί ειναι επίσης η κακόγουστα ντυμένη λαϊκή γκόμενα (αυτή που συχνάζει σε σκυλάδικα). Μια bitch όμως συνήθως είναι *τσούλα*, *καριόλα*, ενδεχομένως και *κατσίκα* ή άλλα περισσότερο ή λιγότερο έντονα κοσμητικά επίθετα, σπανίως όμως είναι όντως σκύλα.

Όσο για τον γιο της σκύλας και της πουτάνας, και πάλι δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ κανέναν να βρίζει έτσι στα ελληνικά. *Καθίκι, κάθαρμα, αρχίδι* είναι μερικές μόνο από τις πολλές επιλογές που μας παρέχει το πλούσιο ελληνικό υβρεολόγιο, στο οποίο όμως οι γιοι της πουτάνας και της σκύλας χαίρουν εκτίμησης και δεν συνιστούν υβριστικούς χαρακτηρισμούς, όπως δεν συνιστούν και οι μπάσταρδοι.

Είναι προφανές ότι η κοινωνία μας είναι λιγότερο συντηρητική και πιο τσαχπινογαργαλιάρα από την προτεσταντική αγγλοσαξωνική και την καθολική ισπανική: στην ορθόδοξη ελληνική κοινωνία, είναι ντροπή να αυνανίζεσαι, όχι όμως να αποκτάς νόθα τέκνα.

Πέρα από αστεία, αναρωτιέμαι, αυτοί οι μεταφραστές δεν είναι έλληνες; Και δεν έβρισαν ποτέ τους κανέναν; Εκτός κι αν όντως όταν βρίζουν λένε μπάσταρδε, από επαγγελματική διαστροφή ίσως.

Το νήμα διατίθεται για εντοπισμό και σχολιασμό φαινομένων κατά λέξη μετάφρασης που αποτελούν πληγή για τον κλάδο μας. Κάθε προσθήκη, διόρθωση, παρατήρηση στα παραπάνω γίνεται ασμένως δεκτή.


----------



## SBE (Jan 22, 2012)

Συμφωνώ με τα προβλήματα της κατα λέξη μετάφρασης, αλλά για να έχουμε πληρέστερη γκάμα βρισιών, να προσθέσω ότι η βρισιά _σκυλογεννημένος_ (επίθετο, χρησιμοποιείται σε όλα τα γένη) υπάρχει και χρησιμοποιείται. Τουλάχιστον μεταξύ των μεγαλύτερων της οικογένειάς μου, σε περιπτώσεις που τους ενοχλεί κάποιος με τη συμπεριφορά του κλπκλπ.


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 22, 2012)

Ενδέχεται να λογοκρίνονται και να μεταφράζονται έτσι. Νομίζω ότι κάπου υπάρχει ένα νήμα στη Λεξιλογία που αναφέρει τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.

Για το bitch υπάρχει και η *μπιτσάρα*. Το'χα δει σε θεϊκούς λαθραίους υπότιτλους μιάς σειράς στην οποία μόνο οι υπότιτλοι (οι λαθραίοι όμως) αξίζανε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 22, 2012)

Χωρίς να διαφωνώ ούτε κεραία με όσα γράφεις, Μελάνη, θα αναφέρω μια ξεχασμένη τούρκικη βρισιά: Κιοπόγλου κιοπέκ! (=Σκυλόπουλε Σκύλε :);))

Σήμερα πια έχει εξαφανιστεί μαζί με τους πρόσφυγες από τη Μικρασία και τη βρίσκουμε μόνο σε κείμενα παλιότερων εποχών (καμιά φορά, μαζί με την Εσόγλου εσέκ = Γαϊδουρόπουλε Γάιδαρε :)).

(Παρέμπ: Ωραίο σκυλογλωσσικό υλικό υπάρχει συγκεντρωμένο σε αυτόν τον ιστότοπο.)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 22, 2012)

Να μην παραλείψω μια αναφορά στο ισπανόφωνο *maricón*, που ναι μεν σημαίνει στην κυριολεξία "_*αδερφή*_" (υποτιμητικός χαρακτηρισμός για ομοφυλόφιλο, για να μην παρεξηγούμεθα, όχι αδελφή νοσοκόμος ούτε του ελέους), αλλά χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτατα ως βρισιά αντίστοιχη του ελληνικού "*μαλάκας*" ή "*ξεφτίλας*". 

Πολύ σπάνια τυχαίνει να ταιριάζει να αποδοθεί *πούστης*, κατά κανόνα αυτό κολλάει περισσότερο στο *hijo de puta*, γιατί ως γνωστόν ο πούστης ως βρισιά είναι ο ύπουλος άνθρωπος.

Δεν γνωρίζω το θέμα της λογοκρισίας, εγώ στους λίγους υπότιτλους που έχω κάνει δεν με λογόκρινε ποτέ κανείς, πάντως, και ορισμένοι ήταν σωστή ανθολογία.

Μια άλλη λέξη που υποφέρει είναι η μετοχή *fucking*, η οποία συνδυάζεται συχνά με το bastard και έχουμε ένα σωρό *γαμημένους μπάσταρδους* (ω καιροί, ω ήθη... κατά μάνα κατά κύρη...). Το γαμημένος το λέμε βέβαια στα ελληνικά, αλλά και πάλι με κάπως διαφορετικό τρόπο. Συνήθως πάει σκέτο, ("χάλασε το γαμημένο") ή ως προσδιορισμός πριν από ουσιαστικό με το άρθρο "το" μπροστά ("χάλασε το γαμημένο το αμάξι"). Συνήθως δηλώνει κάτι που μας απογοητεύει και όχι κάποιον που μας εξοργίζει. Είναι κατά κανόνα σε ουδέτερο, και κατά κανόνα χρησιμοποιείται όταν αναφερόμαστε σε κάτι, όχι όταν απευθυνόμαστε σε κάποιον.

Εγώ έχω βολευτεί για την απόδοση το πρόθεμα *κωλο-*, δηλαδή ένας *fucking bastard* μπορεί να είναι ένας *κωλομαλάκας*, ένας fucking jew ένας κωλοεβραίος (με το συμπάθιο, παραδείγματα βάζω, μου έτυχε πρόσφατα σε μια ταινία) και ούτω καθ' εξής.


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2012)

Κάτι ήθελα να πω κι εγώ με «κεραία», αλλά μου την έκλεψε ο δόκτορας. Συμφωνώ οπωσδήποτε με όσα έγραψε η Αόρατη και θα ήθελα να προσθέσω τα εξής:

Να αφιερώσουμε αυτό το νήμα στις παγίδες της κατά λέξη μετάφρασης _των ύβρεων_ και μόνο, αλλιώς θα πρέπει να επεκταθούμε πολύ.

Είναι πιθανό πολλές φορές να προτιμούν κάποιοι τον αγγλισμό επειδή θεωρούν ότι ακούγεται χωρίς την αντίδραση που προκαλούν τα δικά μας αντίστοιχα. Φαντάζομαι ότι πιο συχνά θα δούμε αυτές τις αποδόσεις σε υπότιτλους παρά σε λογοτεχνικές μεταφράσεις.

Στην απόδοση που επιδιώκει να είναι ακριβής (έχοντας ωστόσο υπόψη ότι οι υπότιτλοι μπορεί να θέλουν να την αποφύγουν) πρέπει να προσέξουμε το ρέτζιστερ και τη συχνότητα της βρισιάς. Δεν μπορούμε μια τρυφερή βρισιά να την ενισχύσουμε στα ελληνικά (π.χ. άλλη επίδραση, για να μην πω άλλη σημασία, έχει το «μαλάκα» και άλλη το «μαλάκα μου») και αντίστροφα. Ούτε ένα τόσο κοινό _SOB_ να το κάνουμε _σκυλογεννημένε_.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 22, 2012)

nickel said:


> Είναι πιθανό πολλές φορές να προτιμούν κάποιοι τον αγγλισμό επειδή θεωρούν ότι ακούγεται χωρίς την αντίδραση που προκαλούν τα δικά μας αντίστοιχα. Φαντάζομαι ότι πιο συχνά θα δούμε αυτές τις αποδόσεις σε υπότιτλους παρά σε λογοτεχνικές μεταφράσεις.


Με πρόλαβες. Κι εγώ αυτό θα ήθελα να πω, ότι μια "σκύλα" στον υπότιτλο διαβάζεται λίγο πιο εύκολα από την "καριόλα".


----------



## Count Baltar (Jan 22, 2012)

Μερικές φορές (επαναλαμβάνω, μερικές φορές, ανάλογα με το συγκείμενο), όταν πρόκειται για "προσφώνηση", το bitch αποδίδεται πολύ πολύ ωραία με το "μωρή".
Όσο για τη χρήση του πουτάνας γιε, οι γηπεδόβιοι θα έχουν αντίρρηση: ουκ ολίγες φορές έχουμε ακούσει το γηπεδικό εκκλησίασμα να ψάλλει εν χορώ "πουτάνας-γιοι-[παναθηναϊ/ολυμπια-κοί]"

Τέλος, να σας παραθέσω μια από τις καλύτερες βρισιές που έχω ακούσει, από αρκετά λαϊκούς τύπους: Μπουρδελογεννημένος.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Ενδέχεται να λογοκρίνονται και να μεταφράζονται έτσι. Νομίζω ότι κάπου υπάρχει ένα νήμα στη Λεξιλογία που αναφέρει τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.


Εδώ είσαι: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9411-Και-το-όνομα-αυτού...-Σταρ.-Ή-Άλλα-λόγια-ν-αγαπιόμαστε.



Count Baltar said:


> Όσο για τη χρήση του πουτάνας γιε, οι γηπεδόβιοι θα έχουν αντίρρηση: ουκ ολίγες φορές έχουμε ακούσει το γηπεδικό εκκλησίασμα να ψάλλει εν χορώ "πουτάνας-γιοι-[παναθηναϊ/ολυμπια-κοί]".


Ή στην κλητική: «_Τάδε_, μπινέ, πουτάνας γιε!»


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 22, 2012)

Το καθίκι και το κάθαρμα θα έλεγα ότι τείνουν να εξαφανιστούν. Εγώ τουλάχιστον τα βλέπω μόνο σε μεταφράσεις ή σε βιβλία, όπου θέλουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν πιο ήπιες λέξεις. Για το _fucking_ υπάρχει το αντίστοιχο _γαμω-_: _shut your fucking mouth_ = _κλείσε το γαμώστομά σου_ ή _κλείσ'το το γαμημένο_. Γενικά υπάρχει πληθώρα λέξεων και εκφράσεων για να αποδοθούν όλα αυτά.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 22, 2012)

Ατελείωτη πηγή έμπνευσης για μεταφραστές ή αγανακτισμένους:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsxAp_aoBNE


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 22, 2012)

nickel said:


> Στην απόδοση που επιδιώκει να είναι ακριβής (έχοντας ωστόσο υπόψη ότι οι υπότιτλοι μπορεί να θέλουν να την αποφύγουν) πρέπει να προσέξουμε το ρέτζιστερ και τη συχνότητα της βρισιάς.


Σωστό, αυτό ήθελα να πω ακριβώς.



Alexandra said:


> Με πρόλαβες. Κι εγώ αυτό θα ήθελα να πω, ότι μια "σκύλα" στον υπότιτλο διαβάζεται λίγο πιο εύκολα από την "καριόλα".


Σωστό και αυτό, άλλη εντύπωση δημιουργεί το γραπτό από το προφορικό, και είναι αλήθεια ότι την καριόλα την αποφεύγω, αλλά την τσούλα την χρησιμοποιώ αρκετά (δεν ξέρω βέβαια μήπως μου την κόβουν μετά στην επιμέλεια.... Αλεξάνδρααααα???!!!)



Hellegennes said:


> Το καθίκι και το κάθαρμα θα έλεγα ότι τείνουν να εξαφανιστούν. Εγώ τουλάχιστον τα βλέπω μόνο σε μεταφράσεις ή σε βιβλία, όπου θέλουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν πιο ήπιες λέξεις.


Έχεις ένα δίκιο. Εγώ είμαι μιας κάποιας ηλικίας, ίσως γι' αυτό τα νιώθω πιο οικεία (και ίσως πρέπει να το προσέξω λιγάκι αυτό), κι επιπλέον προσπαθώ κι εγώ να κάνω πιο ήπια απόδοση, για τους λόγους που είπαν οι προλαλήσαντες. 



Hellegennes said:


> Για το _fucking_ υπάρχει το αντίστοιχο _γαμω-_: _shut your fucking mouth_ = _κλείσε το γαμώστομά σου_ ή _κλείσ'το το γαμημένο_.


Έχω την αίσθηση ότι το κωλό- παίζει λίγο περισσότερο από το γαμώ-, ακόμη όμως κι αν δεν ισχύει αυτό, το προτιμώ για τους εξής λόγους: 1. είναι ελαφρώς πιο ήπιο, 2. αυξάνει λίγο την ποικιλία στο υβρεολόγιο (γιατί τα γαμώτο και τα γαμημένα είναι αναπόφευκτα). Είδες όμως ότι το γαμημένο το έβαλες μόνο του, όχι ως προσδιορισμό στο στόμα: λέμε "κλείσ' το το γαμημένο", όχι "κλείσε το γαμημένο στόμα σου".

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι για το *son of a bitch* έχω ψωμοτύρι και το* παλιοπούστη* ή σκέτο *πούστη* (όπως και για το hijo de puta που ήδη είπα).


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 22, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> ... την καριόλα την αποφεύγω, αλλά την τσούλα την χρησιμοποιώ αρκετά (δεν ξέρω βέβαια μήπως μου την κόβουν μετά στην επιμέλεια.... Αλεξάνδρααααα???!!!)


Μόνο στα δημόσια κανάλια γίνεται τέτοιου βαθμού λογοκρισία, στα συνδρομητικά υπάρχει κάποια άνεση :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 22, 2012)

Το bitch μπορεί επίσης να είναι και βρόμα, αν και έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτή η λέξη δεν πολυχρησιμοποιείται και γενικά δεν την προτιμώ.

Hellegenes, σκεφτόμουν για το κάθαρμα και το καθίκι ότι ναι μεν δεν απευθυνόμαστε σε κάποιον έτσι για να τον βρίσουμε, αλλά μπορεί να τον χαρακτηρίσουμε έτσι μιλώντας σε τρίτον (δηλαδή δεν λέμε σε κάποιον "Καθίκι! Κάθαρμα!", αλλά λέμε "Ο τάδε είναι μεγάλο καθίκι/κάθαρμα").


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2012)

Καμιά φορά η βρισιά θέλει το «ρε» της. Μια χαρά στέκει το «Ρε καθίκι». Και με χαρά ανακοινώνω ότι δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένα, μα ούτε ένα, «Ρε καθoίκι».


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 23, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Το bitch μπορεί επίσης να είναι και βρόμα, αν και έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτή η λέξη δεν πολυχρησιμοποιείται και γενικά δεν την προτιμώ.
> 
> Hellegenes, σκεφτόμουν για το κάθαρμα και το καθίκι ότι ναι μεν δεν απευθυνόμαστε σε κάποιον έτσι για να τον βρίσουμε, αλλά μπορεί να τον χαρακτηρίσουμε έτσι μιλώντας σε τρίτον (δηλαδή δεν λέμε σε κάποιον "Καθίκι! Κάθαρμα!", αλλά λέμε "Ο τάδε είναι μεγάλο καθίκι/κάθαρμα").




Ήθελα να το πω ότι ισχύει αυτό. Ότι δηλαδή είναι σχεδόν εξαφανισμένο από άμεση βρισιά αλλά το χρησιμοποιούμε σχετικά συχνά σε τρίτο πρόσωπο (πιο πολύ το καθίκι, θα έλεγα, παρέα με το _μεγάλο_ ή το _πολύ_). Υπάρχει και το σπανιότερο _κάθικος_ (κάθικε).

Και... αχεμ... ο Hellegennes με δύο _n_.:inno:


----------



## Themis (Jan 23, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Και... αχεμ... ο Hellegennes με δύο _n_.


Γκουχ, γκουχ (απορία ψάλτου βηξ). Γιατί με δύο "ν", ΕλληγενΝή; Δεν ξέρω άλλον τέτοιο σχηματισμό στην ελληνική γλώσσα. Θες μήπως να δημιουργήσεις οικογένεια σύνθετων λέξεων από το γεννώ/γεννώμαι αντί του γίγνομαι/γένος; Λένε Έλλη τη μητέρα σου; Έχω χάσει επεισόδια; Πλανώμαι πλάνην οικτράν; Τι συμβαίνει;


----------



## Palavra (Jan 23, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χωρίς να διαφωνώ ούτε κεραία με όσα γράφεις, Μελάνη, θα αναφέρω μια ξεχασμένη τούρκικη βρισιά: Κιοπόγλου κιοπέκ! (=Σκυλόπουλε Σκύλε :);))
> 
> Σήμερα πια έχει εξαφανιστεί μαζί με τους πρόσφυγες από τη Μικρασία και τη βρίσκουμε μόνο σε κείμενα παλιότερων εποχών (καμιά φορά, μαζί με την Εσόγλου εσέκ = Γαϊδουρόπουλε Γάιδαρε :)).


Δεν το ήξερα ότι λέγονταν και στην Ελλάδα αυτά :) Πάντως, η μετάφραση του eşek oğlu eşek είναι _μαλάκας_, και οι Τούρκοι το χρησιμοποιούν εξίσου συχνά. Έχω δει Τούρκο να κυνηγάει μια γάτα που είχε μπει σπίτι του για να τη διώξει και να της λέει _eşek oğlu eşek kedi!_, γαϊδουροπούλα γαϊδάρα γάτα ή, ελληνιστί, _μαλακισμένη γάτα!_


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 23, 2012)

Themis said:


> Γκουχ, γκουχ (απορία ψάλτου βηξ). Γιατί με δύο "ν", ΕλληγενΝή; Δεν ξέρω άλλον τέτοιο σχηματισμό στην ελληνική γλώσσα. Θες μήπως να δημιουργήσεις οικογένεια σύνθετων λέξεων από το γεννώ/γεννώμαι αντί του γίγνομαι/γένος; Λένε Έλλη τη μητέρα σου; Έχω χάσει επεισόδια; Πλανώμαι πλάνην οικτράν; Τι συμβαίνει;



Σχεδόν. Το έχω έξηγήσει εδώ.


----------



## dromon (Jan 23, 2012)

Στο bitch εγώ θα πρότεινα το "σκρόφα" που είναι επίσης ζωολογικής προέλευσης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 23, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Δεν το ήξερα ότι λέγονταν και στην Ελλάδα αυτά :)


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν ήμουν ποτέ αυτήκοος μάρτυρας, αλλά θυμάμαι τις βρισιές από κείμενα του Δημήτρη Ψαθά, που διάβαζα μικρό παιδί. Ε, υποθέτω ότι για να τα γράφει, κάποιοι θα τα έλεγαν ακόμη και περισσότεροι θα τα καταλάβαιναν (αν και θυμάμαι επίσης ότι τις επεξηγούσε στο κείμενό του).


«Κιοπόγλου κιοπέκ» —μια από τις πιο κοινόχρηστες κι αγαπημένες φράσεις των Τούρκων—
σημαίνει «σκύλος υιός του σκύλου» και το «κιοπόγλου κιοπεκλέρ» είναι ο πληθυντικός,
δηλαδή «σκύλοι υιοί των σκύλων».

Και λίγο πιο κάτω:

«Εσόγλου εσέκ» σημαίνει «γάιδαρος υιός γαϊδάρου» και το «εσόγλου εσεκλέρ» είναι ο πληθυντικός, δηλαδή «γάιδαροι υιοί γαϊδάρων» — κι αυτή η έκφραση είναι μια απ' τις πιο αγαπημένες και κοινόχρηστες των Τούρκων που διακρίνονται ιδιαίτερα για την φινέτσα της γλώσσας και των τρόπων.​
Από τη _Γη του Πόντου_.

(Φαίνεται η λόξα του μεταφραστή από μικρό παιδί...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2012)

*Εφημερίδα των Φόκλαντ αποκαλεί «σκύλα» την πρόεδρο της Αργεντινής*

(από το Βήμα, σήμερα):

Το άρθρο εξηγεί:

Σάλο στις ιστοσελίδες κοινωνικής δικτύωσης της Αργεντινής έχει προκαλέσει η εφημερίδα των νησιών Φόκλαντ «Τα Νέα του Πιγκουίνου», η οποία χαρακτήρισε «σκύλα» ( «bitch» στα αγγλικά ) την πρόεδρο Κριστίνα Φερνάντες ντε Κίρτσνερ.

και δεν παραλείπει πιο κάτω να μας ενημερώσει ότι:

Η εφημερίδα La Nacion του Μπουένος Αϊρες γράφει ότι η λέξη «σκύλα» ( «perra» στα ισπανικά), είναι ένας «ισχυρός αγγλο-σαξονικός όρος... που δείχνει απόλυτη έλλειψη σεβασμού». Μέσα σε λίγες ώρες περισσότεροι από 2.000 αναγνώστες απάντησαν με σχόλια, τα περισσότερα εκ των οποίων ήταν βιτριολικά.

(όπου εκτός από τη συζητήσιμη ακρίβεια της απόδοσης στα ισπανικά, είναι ίσως συζητήσιμο και το _βιτριολικά_).


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2012)

Το *βιτριολικός*, λόγω διαφάνειας και διάδοσης, θα έλεγα ότι είναι ένας επιτυχημένος νεολογισμός που απλώς δεν έχει περάσει ακόμα στα λεξικά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 23, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...συζητήσιμη ακρίβεια της απόδοσης στα ισπανικά...


Οπωσδήποτε το *perra* δεν είναι ακριβές αντίστοιχο του *bitch*. Πρώτον χρησιμοποιείται σημαντικά λιγότερο, και σημαίνει την ελαφρών ηθών (λέγε με _*πουτάνα*_) ή/και κακού χαρακτήρα γυναίκα, στα ελληνικά θα έλεγα μάλλον κάτι σε *καριόλα *(με το συμπάθιο) ή έστω *τσούλα*.


----------



## SBE (Feb 23, 2012)

Δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι τη διαφορά που αναφέρεις Μελάνη. Ο Ουέμπστερος λέει:
a : a lewd or immoral woman 
b : a malicious, spiteful, or overbearing woman —sometimes used as a generalized term of abuse 

και θυμάμαι κάτι αμερικανάκια παλιά, πολύ παλιά, που σχολιάζανε πως βρέθηκαν σε λάθος γειτονιά των Αθηνών κατά λάθος, και χρησιμοποιούσαν τη λέξη σα συνώνυμο της γυναίκας ελαφρών ηθών.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 23, 2012)

Έτσι όπως το θέτεις, θα πρέπει να πω ότι δεν ξέρω. Ωστόσο "νιώθω" ότι δεν είναι το ίδιο. Έχω την αίσθηση ότι το bitch στα αγγλικά δεν χρησιμοποιείται με τον ίδιο τρόπο που χρησιμοποιείται το perra στα ισπανικά. Πρώτον είναι αρκετά πιο κοινό, όπως ήδη είπα. Δεύτερον η perra είναι κάπως πιο... πώς να το πω... πιο πρόστυχη, πιο φτηνή, πιο πουτάνα, ενώ η bitch είναι πιο ζόρικη, πιο στρίγγλα. 

Δεν μπορώ να το προσδιορίσω καλύτερα, μάλλον είναι περισσότερο ποσοτικό παρά ποιοτικό το θέμα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 23, 2012)

Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι ειδική, είχα μείνει πάντως με την εντύπωση ότι οι αμερικανοί τότε (δηλαδή το δείγμα μου) χρησιμοποιούσαν τη λέξη σα συνώνυμο της εκδιδόμενης, κι όχι της στρίγγλας. Δηλαδή δεν ήταν σχόλιο για τη συμπεριφορά των κυριών που συναντήσανε όταν λέγανε ότι πήγαν σε λάθος γειτονιά και είδαν bitches να κάνουν πεζοδρόμιο.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 23, 2012)

Ωστόσο, τη γυναίκα που είναι κακιασμένη και στριφνή τη λένε επίσης bitch.


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2012)

Όπως είναι το β στο 25.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 24, 2012)

SBE said:


> Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι ειδική, είχα μείνει πάντως με την εντύπωση ότι οι αμερικανοί τότε (δηλαδή το δείγμα μου) χρησιμοποιούσαν τη λέξη σα συνώνυμο της εκδιδόμενης, κι όχι της στρίγγλας.


Το πιστεύω. Απλά σκέφτομαι το πώς ακούω να χρησιμοποιούν το bitch στις ταινίες και τα σίριαλ, εκεί συνήθως το λένε για κακιασμένες και στριφνές, που λέει και η Παλάβρα.

Κοίτα, δεν θα επιμείνω, δεν είμαι ούτε κι εγώ ειδική. Πολύ πιθανόν να έκανα λάθος και οι δυο λέξεις να είναι (σχεδόν) ταυτόσημες.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 24, 2012)

Ερώτηση:



SBE said:


> Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι ειδική, είχα μείνει πάντως με την εντύπωση ότι οι αμερικανοί τότε (δηλαδή το δείγμα μου) χρησιμοποιούσαν τη λέξη σα συνώνυμο της εκδιδόμενης, κι όχι της στρίγγλας. Δηλαδή δεν ήταν σχόλιο για τη συμπεριφορά των κυριών που συναντήσανε όταν λέγανε ότι πήγαν σε λάθος γειτονιά και είδαν bitches να κάνουν πεζοδρόμιο.


Μήπως χρησιμοποιούσαν τον όρο με την έννοια της «γυναίκας», γενικώς, όπως τη λένε οι χιπχοπάδες, στα Black English; (Ρωτάει η προσφάτως θητεύσασα και αποφοιτήσασα από το Shield )


----------



## SBE (Feb 25, 2012)

Μπα, όχι, ήταν λευκά πλουσιόπαιδα απο το Ντένβερ που τα είχαν στειλει οι γονείς τους για δυο μήνες Ευρώπη με το σχολείο. Και ήταν πριν καν βγει στην αγορά το χιπχοπ. 
Ναι, είμαι τόοοοσο παλιά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 26, 2012)

Μήπως - λέω μήπως, μια εικασία κάνω - τόόόόσο παλιά που λες η χρήση της λέξης ήταν λίγο διαφορετική;
Ή μήπως ποικίλλει με την περιοχή, την κοινωνική τάξη κ.τ.ό.; Αν βρεθεί κάποιος πιο ειδικός ας μας πει.


----------



## SBE (Feb 26, 2012)

Από τη στιγμή που το Ουέμπστερ δίνει αυτή τη χρήση της λέξης (πόρνη) σαν πρώτη και την άλλη (στρίγγλα) σαν δεύτερη, λογικά η πρώτη είναι πιο εδραιωμένη, άρα πιο παλιά. Ίσως η πρώτη να πέφτει σιγά σιγά σε αχρηστία, αλλά όταν το 1984 η Φοίβη έκανε την θρυλική ερώτηση, δε νομίζω να ρώταγε "ποια στρίγγλα είναι η μάνα μου;"






Θυμάμαι τον παππού και τη γιαγιά σε αυτό το σημείο να παίρνουν βαθιά αναπνοή, του στυλ τι ακούει το παιδί!


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 26, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι η χρήση β' τείνει να εκτοπίσει την χρήση α', η οποία όμως διατηρείται ατόφια στο _son of a bitch_, που προφανώς δεν είναι _γιος στρίγγλας_ αλλά _πόρνης γιε_ ή το μονολεκτικό -και σπανιότερο- _πουτανόφτυμα_.

Σχετικό και το συχνό λάθος απόδοσης του _son of a bitch_ σαν κατά πρόσωπο βρισιά, ενώ είναι αναθεματισμός (god dammit).


----------



## SBE (Feb 26, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Σχετικό και το συχνό λάθος απόδοσης του _son of a bitch_ σαν κατά πρόσωπο βρισιά, ενώ είναι αναθεματισμός (god dammit).



Νομίζω ξέχασες κι ένα "και", και βρισιά και επιφώνημα. 

Και τέλικα επειδή δεν είδα ποτέ το επόμενο επεισόδιο, ποιά %^&^%%^ ήταν μάνα της;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 26, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, το _ενώ_ εδώ το εννοούσα σαν _όταν_. Λάθος μου.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 14, 2012)

SBE said:


> όταν το 1984 η Φοίβη έκανε την θρυλική ερώτηση, δε νομίζω να ρώταγε "ποια στρίγγλα είναι η μάνα μου;"


Ίσως όχι, αλλά μπορεί να ρώταγε "ποια καριόλα είναι η μάνα μου;"  Άλλωστε το ένα δεν αποκλείει το άλλο, μπορεί να τα ρώταγε όλα μαζί. ;)

Νομίζω ότι αξίζει να παραθέσουμε το σχετικό λήμμα του Urban Dictionary, και όποιος έχει όρεξη το διαβάζει. Απ' ό,τι βλέπω πάντως, υπερισχύουν έννοιες που θα αποδίδαμε με το στρίγγλα, γκρινιάρα, σπαστικιά, σκύλα, καριόλα κλπ. 
Στο σημείο 12 λέει "A bitch is just a bully in a skirt", και στο σημείο 13 "Today: Use one: a domineering, spiteful female" (και συνεχίζει με άλλες έννοιες).


----------



## binaki (May 8, 2016)

Γεια σας σε όλους! Είμαι καινούργια εδώ. Με συγχωρείτε αν επαναλαμβάνω το ίδιο θέμα. Ψάχνω για μεταφραστικές δυσκολίες στις βρισιές. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αμα ξέρετε κάποια κειμενα ή εργασίες να μου προτείνετε σχετικά με αυτό ή να μπορούσετε να μου πείτε πού να ψάχνω πληροφορίες. Ασχολούμαι με μετάφραση βρισιών από ελληνικά σε μια σπάνια γλώσσα που δεν είναι αγγλικά και θα ήθελα να βρω κάτι που θα με βοηθήσει να καταλάβω ποιες από βρισιές είναι βαριές πιο πολύ τις άλλες. 
Σας ευχαριστώ για κάθε συμβουλή!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 8, 2016)

Καλωσόρισες!

Η ερώτησή σου είναι ενδιαφέρουσα. Ξέρω για διαχωρισμό των βρισιών π.χ. κατά το περιεχόμενο (ατομικές, σεξουαλικές, θρησκευτικές) αλλά για το ποιες είναι πιο βαριές από άλλες... Σίγουρα υπάρχουν κάποιες που τιμωρούνται από τα δικαστήρια, ίσως μπορέσουν να μας βοηθήσουν οι νομομαθείς που περνούν από εδώ. Αλλά η «σωστή» βρισιά πρέπει να πονάει, άρα να είναι και «βαριά». Να πεις κάποιον ενήλικο «χαζό» δεν είναι βρισιά, αλλά στα παιδιά του δημοτικού σχολείου είναι --και πολύ μεγάλη, μάλιστα.

Ίσως πρέπει να δώσεις κάποια παραδείγματα που σε προβληματίζουν για να δημιουργήσουμε μια κλίμακα.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 8, 2016)

Η κάθε γλώσσα λειτουργεί αρκετά διαφορετικά στο επίπεδο της βρισιάς. Υπάρχει μεγάλη αναντιστοιχία στις εκφράσεις και στις λέξεις, αλλά υπάρχει και αναντιστοιχία στην βαρύτητα της προσβολής. Κάτι που μπορεί να θεωρείται ελαφρύ σε μια γλώσσα μπορεί να θεωρείται βαρύ σε άλλη ή να μην θεωρείται καθόλου προσβλητικό. Χρειάζονται συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα και να κρίνεις κατά περίπτωση.

Πάντα είναι προβληματική η μετάφραση προσβολών, γιατί η μορφή και οι τύποι τους έχουν να κάνουν με την ειδική κουλτούρα κάθε λαού.


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2016)

Εγώ προς το παρόν έχω να συμβάλω μονάχα αυτή την αναζήτηση του χαρακτηρισμού *υβρ.* στα λήμματα του Λεξικού της Κοινής Νεοελληνικής. Η σοδειά δεν είναι εντυπωσιακή, αλλά είναι μια καλή αρχή, που λέει και το ανέκδοτο:

http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...fyllides/search.html?lq=υβρ.&loptall=true&dq=


----------



## Hellegennes (May 8, 2016)

Βρε; Βρε; Είναι δυνατόν;


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 9, 2016)

Εγώ θα σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα από την όχι και τόσο πρόσφατη πολιτική πραγματικότητα. Δες εδώ για τα "γαλλικά" του Πάγκαλου που εξεσπάθωσε ως άλλος Ντε Γκωλ πέντε χρονάκια πριν, και τη διαφορά ( ; ) στο βάρος μεταξύ con και μαλάκας. Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση, διάβασε και τα σχόλια. Θα βρεις μπόλικο υλικό! :)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 29, 2016)

Επιστρέφοντας στις απαρχές τού νήματος: ανάλυση τής λέξης _bitch_ στο BBC, με αφορμή (τι άλλο;) τους υποστηρικτές τού Τραμπ. Το άρθρο δεν έχει να κάνει με μετάφραση, αλλά υπογραμμίζει την ελαστικότητα που έχει αποκτήσει η λέξη τα τελευταία χρόνια, χωρίς όμως τελικά να χάσει τη βασική σημασία της.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 3, 2017)

Δεν είναι χυδαία λέξη, αλλά λόγω της σεξουαλικής σημασίας μου κολλάει καλύτερα σε αυτό το νήμα παρά στο άλλο, το "ευπρεπές".

Από το Λούμπεν Τιβί και όχι μόνο, ως φαίνεται: "υγρό όνειρο", προφανώς κατά το αγγλικό "*wet dream*".

Πάει πια η *ονείρωξη*, ποιος τη θυμάται;

Υποθέτω ότι ακούγεται υπερβολικά λόγια και δεν είναι αρκετά διαφανής. Και παρά τη συχνότητα του φαινομένου, μάλλον η συχνότητα χρήσης της λέξης δεν είναι ανάλογη, ώστε να διατηρηθεί στην πρώτη γραμμή του λεξιλογικού μας οπλοστασίου.

Άσχετο με τα παραπάνω, αλλά εξακολουθώ να εκπλήσσομαι από την αντίσταση του Έλληνα φυσικού ομιλητή στη λέξη "μπάσταρδος". Παρ' όλους τους μπάσταρδους που έχουν κάνει κατάληψη στους υποτίτλους των περισσότερων καναλιών εδώ και δεκαετίες, δεν έχω ακούσει ακόμη κανέναν ελληναρά να στολίζει τον συνέλληνά του με τον χαρακτηρισμό "Μπάσταρδε!"


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 4, 2017)

Το μεγαλύτερό μου πρόβλημα τώρα που κάνω επιμέλεια υποτίτλων είναι να πείσω νεότερους συναδέλφους ότι "όχι, δεν λέμε στα ελληνικά 'απολογούμαι' εννοώντας 'ζητώ συγγνώμη' (εκτός αν είμαστε στην Κύπρο) ή ότι το "λυπάμαι" δεν είναι στα ελληνικά ακριβές συνώνυμο του "ζητώ συγγνώμη". Ακούγοντας αγγλικά από τη στιγμή που έμαθαν τις πρώτες τους λέξεις, χωρίς να βάζουν κανένα φίλτρο τοπικοποίησης, τα έχουν σε τέτοιο βαθμό αφομοιώσει που δεν καταλαβαίνουν πλέον.
Α, και να μην ξεχάσουμε το "πώς είστε;" στη θέση του "χαίρω πολύ". Βέβαια, φταίνε γι' αυτό και οι παλιοί μεταφραστές, που μας μετέφεραν τους αγγλισμούς ατόφιους στα λογοτεχνικά βιβλία της παιδικής μας ηλικίας.


----------

